# few more pics



## rusmir (Feb 13, 2010)

today i went and picked up 130 lb of aluminum that i will need for my boat .. anyways got some stuff done also on it.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 13, 2010)

o i fargot to mention i dont have any foam or styrofoam in my jon..b.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 14, 2010)

i was thinking also removing my midel storage area and moving it to the back where the motor is.. what would u guys sugest . and my transome isue where its cut in . i want that also covered and it will be all one piece. the fron.. is messed up little bit. i thinking about doing just front deck with an storage area .. any sugestions guys im sure sombady could comme up with an idea


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 14, 2010)

For the amount of hassle to move that bench back, I'd just leave it. If you're not going to change anything about the bench itself, and just relocate it, I'd build around it.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 14, 2010)

instead of me building a one in the back i thought i could just use the one i have now. and use up my other materials on the middle of the deck. and also between those 2 openings i would put my swiwel seat and one in the front middel .. so it gives me more room clear room .. do u think i could move it.. on the floor there is only one bar suporting it not on the sides.. what do u think.. and what about the styrofoam situation would u put any at all


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 14, 2010)

Its your boat.. time to make some decisions... :? 


I'd put foam under the decks and in any spaces not used for storage. Its really surprising that that boat doesn't have any at all.. its sort of dangerous..


----------



## rusmir (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah i know. . Not at all bro ,, my liitle 12 ft jon i had he had in all3 benvhes ! So i could also use fom in can that expendse ,,, it would be so nice if i can move that bench to the back and some how fill the whole back with styrofoam , ill figure something smart out ! How much is the stuff


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 14, 2010)

varies.. go look for the pink stuff at home depot


----------



## rusmir (Feb 14, 2010)

How much is it! Man i had a bunch of those kids tubes that they take to the swimming pool i threw them all away last week i could off used it all


----------



## rusmir (Feb 15, 2010)

front make nice stoeage area with a railing for my boy. safety 1st


----------



## Bemisboy1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Man thats a nice boat it has a whole lot of pottential.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 15, 2010)

What would u do . Draw it out. Bottom 4 ft top 6.5 feet wide 14 long


----------



## rusmir (Feb 15, 2010)

i got my transome done today and added aluminum sheet outside . and all this stuff that im putting together its going to be welded together.. one of my buddys is going to do it all for 150 bucks cant beat that


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 17, 2010)

Good stuff so far, keep up the good work.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 17, 2010)

tx im tryingto get stuff welded this sunday .. i hope it dont rain so i can get my projects done


----------



## rusmir (Feb 18, 2010)

My motor bairly fited back there should i grid a bit down or not


----------



## rusmir (Feb 19, 2010)

few more


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 20, 2010)

looks great man


----------



## rusmir (Feb 20, 2010)

To bad the day goes by fast when i get off work


----------



## rusmir (Mar 14, 2010)

more pics of the painting. i alredy put 5200 marine sealent on the bottom. i ordered steelflex. also waiting for that im excited its getting along


----------



## rusmir (Mar 16, 2010)

sides are done finally . inside neeeds to be painted and steelflex.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Why did you decide to paint the camo white? The pattern looks good though.


----------



## mangelcc (Mar 16, 2010)

Boats looking great! Nice paint!!


----------



## rusmir (Mar 16, 2010)

the camo patern is not white it looks from picture white but its actually sandy beige .. so it looks relly nice from far away and close up .. but im just waiting for the steel flex. and i ended up runing oput of paint so i have to finish up the inside of the boat .. should i do the stencils inside also or should i just leave it one color


----------



## rusmir (Mar 18, 2010)

:!:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good so far. Awesome job on the paint work.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 18, 2010)

The inside is up to you. I think solid would be ok but what do I know?


----------



## rusmir (Mar 19, 2010)

im thinking of repainting it just one solid color . thispattern is to colorfull ;( i like it but its more for duck hunting


----------



## rusmir (Mar 31, 2010)

Man this sucks i didnt get to fish out of it once . I didnt even put it in water ! I put it on craigslist not finished ! Bottom wasent done with steelflex and second day a kid came and picked it up for 1350


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you make any cash?


----------



## rusmir (Mar 31, 2010)

About 700


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 31, 2010)

dang man cant beat that good flip


----------



## rusmir (Apr 1, 2010)

:mrgreen: #-o =D>


----------

